# Slurp gun



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Saw a man using a slurp gun this past Sunday in Orange Beach. He had a pretty good bucket of ghost shrimp. Ive never used one nor seen one being used but it looked fairly easy. He did say however he had been at it for about 3 hours. Can you buy one locally? When fishing with them in the surf will they not bury up in the sand after being cast out?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I carry them here at Sam's back on canal road in Orange Beach. I can also show you how to hook them and what to look for to increase the amount of them you catch so you don't have to be at it for 3 hours.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, whats a slurp gun?

TRP


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I am in there quite often Chris but have not met you. Next tme I'm in (next week maybe) I'll ask for you. I think I want one, how much?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://fishingnetwork.net/forum4/showthread.php?16761-Ghost-Shrimp-amp-building-a-Ghost-Shrimp-Pump

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/tues-morning-gulf-shores-pomps-whiting-37772/


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hot spots bait and tackle has them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghost shrimp are definitely the way to go for pomps and whiting. Me and my friend Alan caught 126 whiting, 7 pompano, a 20lb drum and a redfish on them from Sunday-Tuesday of this past we. I caught a personal best whiting at just over 19 inches.

No, we did not keep all of those whiting.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Chris V...nice haul. Is Orange Beach Alabama the only place to get ghost shrimp? I'm from P-cola and I would love to collect some for bait (got a "shrimp gun" already). OBTW, I live on the E. Coast of Florida currently and we don't have ghost shrimp at the beach (argh!!!) (smile)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghost shrimp prefer either muddy areas or soft sand. The east coast beaches may have them but the sand over there is super dense from what I've always experienced.

Alabama, Texas, Mississippi and Louisiana seem to have plenty but I notice when I fish further East into Florida waters they become less abundant.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught some on Pensacola Beach a little over a week ago :thumbup:


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Capt Matt, did you use them in the surf or at the jetties (I hear they are killer sheepshead bait)...OBTW, we have rocks in the surf here on the East Coast of Florida and I caught 3 nice sheepshead last Thursday (cook them up tonight with some grits...YUMMY!) (LOL)


----------

